# New Satinette baby..



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

although it's not THAT new........2 weeks old today. This is Dad (foster) still sitting on him. I know that he has one wing with colored feathers and one white wing, but I don't know what color it is yet. It's was only 60 degrees today, so I can understand them STILL sitting on him........ 
Excuse the dirty nest.......haven't cleaned it in about a week. I could just throw the parents off, but they always look to happy and content, I figure, why bother? I'm hoping in the next day or so, they'll start leaving the nest, for a little while anyway..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, of course the baby is precious but the daddy, Foster, is outstanding. He is so beautiful and looks like he is a sweet boy too. I'm glad you're still having babies to share with us.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, of course the baby is precious but the daddy, Foster, is outstanding. He is so beautiful and looks like he is a sweet boy too. I'm glad you're still having babies to share with us.


Don't let him fool you.... ....he was wing slapping me the whole time I was trying to get a picture. I got tired of waiting for them to leave the nest. LOL
And.......I meant that he's the "foster" dad.......that's not his name.......he doesn't even have a name actually. He's actually a race bird that we pulled from the team last year and moved to the breeding loft. He'd been racing for 5 years and his last year, he started falling off on his performance, so I figured he'd had enough........now he gets to rest and raise babies.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

That picture is priceless, with dad on baby. The dad is so gorgeous, and that baby...what a doll.

I can't wait to see how that little one turns out...having one white wing and one colored. Please DO update when the feathers are completely grown in...how unusual.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> That picture is priceless, with dad on baby. The dad is so gorgeous, and that baby...what a doll.
> 
> ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

More great pictures, Renee. It will be interesting to see how that little one looks when it is grown. It surely is a cutie!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

I have yet to see a one white sided satinette til now , but dont mean they arent out there ,funny how those genectics come into play sometimes isnt it  still is cute thou , you have a one in a million pijjie there


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I have yet to see a one white sided satinette til now , but dont mean they arent out there ,funny how those genectics come into play sometimes isnt it  still is cute thou , you have a one in a million pijjie there


I sent a message to the "Old Frill Group" and a guy wrote me back and said that in 4 years he had raised only one bird with a fully colored wing and a 1/2 color 1/2 white wing, so he says it is NOT very common. He suggested that I NEVER breed from this bird. LOL
I wrote back and thanked him, but explained I didn't care if they were purple. They aren't show birds...........not for me anyway.....


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> And.......I meant that he's the "foster" dad.......that's not his name.......he doesn't even have a name actually.


Well, it's his name now.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee, 
If this baby looks like two birds split down the middle, and half of each bird put back together, so that you get two different color patterns, you have a mosaic, very rare !!! I can tell you more when I see more pics.
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> If this baby looks like two birds split down the middle, and half of each bird put back together, so that you get two different color patterns, you have a mosaic, very rare !!! I can tell you more when I see more pics.
> Daryl


Well, the Old Frill group wants to see pictures too, so guess I'll just have to throw Mom or Dad off the nest and get a picture. I'll do that in a little while........


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

Awwww so sweet! I really enjoy everyone's pictures, especially these I guess because I don't have an aviary so when I see pics I find it very interesting!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Ok. Here's the pictures. Don't think it's a Mosaic. Just genetics gone haywire.....LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A couple more........this one is a little girl by they way. I'm SUPPOSED to be giving this one away.... .....HOW CAN I???? Am I going to have this problem with every baby???


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, Renee, don't you dare give her away !! Is this the little one you thought was splay legged ? What a sweet baby!! I can't say she's just a mis-marked bird. I think she's a mosaic. She's going to be interesting looking in adult plumage, z'all I can say.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, no way can you give this baby away. We want to keep up with its progress and continue to ooh and aah over her for the rest of her life.

How can you tell this early that it is a little girl?

PS - I do think Alvin was right - her "foster" dad needs to be named Foster....


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee, Go to www.slobberknockerlofts.com. After you get home page, go to bottom, and then go to "colors" page, go to bottom, and you'll be able to see mosaics, and can decide from there what you have. Mosaic is a genetic "oh-oh". The little figurita hen on the mosaic page is mine. Her name is Beauty, and she lives up to her name.
Daryl


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Oh!!!

It's so CUTE!!! I, personally, love the markings and think it's going to grow into a BEAUTIFUL bird.

-hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, no way can you give this baby away. We want to keep up with its progress and continue to ooh and aah over her for the rest of her life.
> 
> How can you tell this early that it is a little girl?
> 
> PS - I do think Alvin was right - her "foster" dad needs to be named Foster....


OH, I don't think I'll be giving this one away, BUT.........I've got this funny feeling that they are all going to be "cute" or "pretty" and I DID promise this couple a bird or a pair of birds.............. 
The breeder pair is a sex-linked mating. Dad is Blue, Mom is Red, so all Blue babies will be *GIRLS*.........oh crap,  that means *Scooter is a GIRL???? *So that means this little red one is a BOY???
Did I do that backwards?? 
Dad passes color to daughters.......Mom passes color to sons........SO........yep, think I've had this wrong all along. Scooter should be a hen!!!
Oh, WHERE IS GEORGE??? or HAPPY or SOMEONE!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, Renee, don't you dare give her away !! Is this the little one you thought was splay legged ? What a sweet baby!! I can't say she's just a mis-marked bird. I think she's a mosaic. She's going to be interesting looking in adult plumage, z'all I can say.
> Daryl


Well, I got a reply from the forum I posted on and someone wrote back and said it was just a "mis-marked" bird??  
I have no idea........I think because the "color", which is red, is on both sides, that it would be considered mis marked. Isn't Mosaic, two different colors? 
Heck.......I don't know..........

PS: and yes, this is the one that I thought was getting splayed legs..........seems to be ok though......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I got a reply from the forum I posted on and someone wrote back and said it was just a "mis-marked" bird??
> I have no idea........I think because the "color", which is red, is on both sides, that it would be considered mis marked. *Isn't Mosaic, two different colors? *
> Heck.......I don't know..........
> 
> PS: and yes, this is the one that I thought was getting splayed legs..........seems to be ok though......


Hi Renee,

I'm sorry I didn't respond earlier, but I was thinking the exact same thing about this youngster being a Mosaic.

A Mosaic doesn't necessarily mean two different colors, but definitely look like two different birds put together (like it had two different dad's), two different patterns and such and quite beautiful and striking.

Here is the direct link to the mosaic page, that Daryl posted.http://slobberknockerlofts.com/color_chart/mosaic/


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

hehe looks like she just has her sleave rolled up on one side mmm hmm that must be where shes hiding her candy cigs lol


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I, too, agree about Foster for name! Guess it's a GO???

Can't WAIT to see what the little one will look like all featherd out!!! WOW!

Well, you will just have to PROMISE another pair...Scooter and this little one...NO GO!

Scooter, a hen??? Oh how delicious!! ROFL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> I, too, agree about Foster for name! Guess it's a GO???
> 
> Can't WAIT to see what the little one will look like all featherd out!!! WOW!
> 
> ...


Ok. Y'all are confusing me on the name "Foster" We're naming the babies "foster dad" "Foster".........right?? Not the baby.........we got to come up with another name for this cutie........


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Y'all are confusing me on the name "Foster" *We're naming the babies "foster dad" "Foster"*.........right?? Not the baby.........we got to come up with another name for this cutie........


That would be a "Yes".


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

alvin said:


> That would be a "Yes".


Thank you. Got it now............


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

I think a great name for this little buddy would be "Mosh" cuz his colors are sort of mixed together and moshed  lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

I thought since you have this baby on display I would show you my one too thats sorta like yours but not exactly  I named mine stitch ,hes/shes just about weened but still loves his/her daddy to come give him/her the rounds lol  
http://pets.webshots.com/photo/2418515450100568353xNduQu?vhost=pets


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OH, he's cute and pretty. I've got one the is a partial BB on one side and white on the other. I'd have to catch it to get a picture.......... I'll have to see what I can do.........funny how color can be on one side and not the other huh??


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Another group of GREAT photos Renee! and another round of adorable babies! Congrats! Is this baby a girl then? how about Pippy... as in Pippy Longstocking... patches brought me to that one... don't ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

it is odd as this ones parents are both solid white and it nestmate is completely white but with some lacing on the very edge of its tail


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Another group of GREAT photos Renee! and another round of adorable babies! Congrats! Is this baby a girl then? how about Pippy... as in Pippy Longstocking... patches brought me to that one... don't ask.


No.......this one should be a boy bird....... 
Geezz.....got you guys confused too huh??? 
Yep, Dad is Blue, Mom is red.......Mom gives color genes to her sons and this baby is red so it's a "son".........
Don't tell me not to ask, cause I will anyway..........LOL.....who's Patches???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> it is odd as this ones parents are both solid white and it nestmate is completely white but with some lacing on the very edge of its tail


How many rounds have you gotten off of these birds? I ask because, Sleepy, who is a BCSP is mated to a BCSP. First 4 babies had ALOT of white......third round...both babies are......you guessed it.....BCSP.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

well this is the first round off them ever so I couldnt really tell you if there would be more since I pulled the second set of eggs out and replaced them with dummys ..funny thing is my whites used to just have white babys and for the last two years now I have been getting more and more black in them  its ok I dont mind lol but thats why I changed my loft name to Painted Pigeon Villa


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Ok. Here's the pictures. Don't think it's a Mosaic. Just genetics gone haywire.....LOL


That head-on shot is just too cute for words! Looking forward to progress pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple of new pictures of the most recent Satinette baby. STILL doesn't have a name...... Although I'm always calling him "Punkin"........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...what sweet babies! Your pictures are always such a pleasure to look at.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

aww what a little cutie ,gets cuter by the day  I was out scraping the loft today somewhat and was going to take some baby pictures since a have some that are out there growing really fast , thought i would get them before they dont let me but soon as I got my camera and was ready to take a picture the camera shut down and i realized the batteries were dead lol oh well maybe tomorrow


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a handsome pij he's (Punkin?) gonna be! Different coloration. Thought I saw some pictures of Mosaics that looked similar, but then again, the memory is still going....away...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> was ready to take a picture the camera shut down and i realized the batteries were dead lol oh well maybe tomorrow


If I had a dollar for every time that happened to me, I'd be RICH!!! LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Sweet young bird! Love that baby crest! What a comfortable looking pen they have. When they moult, how do you clean out all the feathers?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, he is ....almost....as cute as Scooter!  

The middle picture is my favorite. The 3 pigeons look so content just watching things in your yard. I like the name Punkin too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, he is ....almost....as cute as Scooter!
> 
> The middle picture is my favorite. The 3 pigeons look so content just watching things in your yard. I like the name Punkin too.


They are all sweet as pie, but I don't think there will ever be another Scooter. It's really too bad that Scooter had to be raised in the coldest of weather,,,,she's really become just like all the other pigeons......she wants nothing to do with me. It was always just way to cold to handle her a whole lot and I don't think bringing her in a warm house and them taking her back out to the cold would have been good for her. I'm playing with and handling this one much more, cause it's so warm now. I had him up on the deck with me for a while this morning. He really is a sweetie..............Guess his name Punkin is probably going to stick, although my husband read some of the posts about "Foster", but not all of them, so he thought I named this one Foster. That's what he keeps calling him and I keep telling him, "that's NOT his name"........but he calls him that anyway.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Renee, I was thinking that Alvin and I kinda named Punkin's dad Foster.  


Did you get any of the baseball sized hail up your way? From the radar pictures, part of the storm looked like it was in your area. We haven't had anything yet but weather guys says we probably will get some bad weather tonight.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mmm, I'm beginning to worry about your husband, Renee...

First, he won't let Scooter live in the house and THEN, he keeps calling PUNKIN, Foster...

And I thought I was bad...you just might have to put a sign around Foster's neck and Punkin's, saying..."MY NAME IS..."    


*(oops...might not be all his fault...I DID put a "hex" on him because of Scooter. One of the symptoms IS confusion! Sorry... )*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> mmm, I'm beginning to worry about your husband, Renee...
> 
> First, he won't let Scooter live in the house and THEN, he keeps calling PUNKIN, Foster...
> 
> And I thought I was bad...you just might have to put a sign around Foster's neck and Punkin's, saying..."MY NAME IS..."


He'll get it right one of these days.......




mr squeaks said:


> *(oops...might not be all his fault...I DID put a "hex" on him because of Scooter. One of the symptoms IS confusion! Sorry... )*



Just remember.........I'M THE ONE WHO HAS TO LIVE WITH HIM!!! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Very well, Renee...I understand...


*POOF!!! He'll get the names straight now...  *

(you are welcome...)


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Your baby birds are always so beautiful! I want my dad to get a Satinette next!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Don't give your father any ideas


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

bevslape said:


> Don't give your father any ideas


And I was going to say.......just send me a box and some cash..........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH BOY...OH BOY...OH BOY!!!

ANOTHER ADVENTURE....

SATINETTE FOOOOORRRRR VICTOR...yeeehaaaw!!! 

(sorry...I got a little excited!!)


----------



## Zaise (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah! C'mon Mom! They're SO adorable...and seriously when you already have 8, what's 1 more really??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Punkin' is getting pretty big now.......28 days old today, but he still likes his nest bowl as you can see. He was just chillin'.........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is a cuddly little teddy-bear breed of Satinette, isn't he?


He is soooo cute.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweetie!!! Love the new feather growth on the top of his head.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Boy, does Scooter have some competition. Punkin has the same shy look and is absolutely adorable. That first picture is so sweet I just want to reach out and love him.


Treesa, that is so cute.....never saw anyone do the sooooo that way.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Punkin is a real cutie too! What darling babies everyone has!

Terry


----------

